# Elbow calluses



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I've seen a cream, can't remember where, for dogs that is made for calloused elbows, and dry and crack pads and nails. So there is something out there but just can't remember what it's called or where I saw it.

Or just leave it alone.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

My dogs have elbow callouses too... I think its pretty normal and not something I worry about whatsoever.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Mine don't, but they only lay on beds, sofas, and so forth. But, it's not a health concern. Brooklyn has ones I hope will fade as she gets used to the soft life  I think some dogs even in great indoor homes do get them, just from the way they lay. I think Dillon came with his, didn't he?


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

A cream named Protecta-Pad is used for paw pads and elbows. It has a spearmint smell and my dog runs when I come near his front feet with the cream! It should soften up the calloused elbow and maybe hair will grow there again. Yes, it was probably the concrete floor that created her callous.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Happy said:


> A cream named Protecta-Pad is used for paw pads and elbows. It has a spearmint smell and my dog runs when I come near his front feet with the cream! It should soften up the calloused elbow and maybe hair will grow there again. Yes, it was probably the concrete floor that created her callous.


That's the one I saw (and have by the way)!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I think some dogs even in great indoor homes do get them, just from the way they lay. I think Dillon came with his, didn't he?



Yup Dill came with his  

But I have all wood floors that mine lay on all the time, especially when its hot in the summer.. so they both have them. It's definitely due to how they lay too.. Sam only has a callous on his right elbow but not his left haha


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for product tip.
I'll check at the local pet stores for it.
That way Sierra will get some "store time" too.
Thanks again!!!
Karen


----------

